# Why do Atheist celebrate Christmas?



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2015)

Of course not all, but many do participate in the decorating of a tree and exchanging of gifts. Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of course not all, but many do participate in the decorating of a tree and exchanging of gifts. Inquiring minds want to know?


You might want to do a little research on where most of the "traditions" such as having a tree etc originate.
Hint -
The Yule log for example -


> “Jol,” or “yule,” was the name of the winter solstice revels (read Pagan) held in Scandinavia and northern Europe, and Pope Julius I decided to co-opt the season for Christmas celebration during the fourth century. At that time, the firelight’s symbolism also was adopted, but as a reminder of the light of the Christ rather than the return of the sun after the long winter.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Sep 21, 2015)

Didn't we do this one already?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> You might want to do a little research on where most of the "traditions" such as having a tree etc originate.



I am fully aware of all of the blah blah blah and irregardless of anyone's perceived origins, the fact remains, regardless of the story you choose, they are all rooted in a deity of some sort, whether it be a Pagan God of Nature or otherwise, which by the very definition of (I believe you yourself stated it) Atheism, a God of any sort or device is something you cannot believe in it for it doesn't exist.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am fully aware of all of the blah blah blah and irregardless of anyone's perceived origins, the fact remains, regardless of the story you choose, they are all rooted in a deity of some sort, whether it be a Pagan God of Nature or otherwise, which by the very definition of (I believe you yourself stated it) Atheism, a God of any sort or device is something you cannot believe in it for it doesn't exist.


Its really simple -
For the Atheists I know it has nothing to do with any gods.
Its a day to get together with family and friends and celebrate being together.
That certain traditions are involved speaks to the fact that we grew up where we did.
Just as the Christian who burns a Yule log or has a Christmas tree is certainly not worshipping a Pagan god the day means different things to different people.
And the origins arent perceived. They are documented history.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 21, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Its really simple -
> For the Atheists I know it has nothing to do with any gods.
> Its a day to get together with family and friends and celebrate being together.
> That certain traditions are involved speaks to the fact that we grew up where we did.
> ...



Good answer, thank  you.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 21, 2015)

Christmas is fun.  It's funny, I grew up with all the Christian traditions. Never once questioned it.  Never had anyone throw up a red flag about the true origins. But as I grew and learned and read and met other ideologies, I realized that what I had lived was a sham. Did it hurt me? No. Am I upset? Nope. I still like Christmas, and have great memories of Christmas in church.  Just because I think differently now doesn't mean I trash the good times. 

Singing Silent Night or Little Drummer Boy can still get me misty eyed, but so do the Clydesdale commercials.

And what Walt said.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> but so do the Clydesdale commercials.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 27, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 27, 2015)




----------

